# Breeder in Arizona...



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Funny, I ran into that site when I was looking for a pup. She sounds pretty good...I like that she uses the van service instead of airplane, and I also like that a scrap book comes with your pup since their birth, that would be very exciting for me. She mentioned the pricing and the variations in pricing, etc. 

I don't know about this health guarantee...what do you think?
"One (1) year guarantee on any condition that caused your puppy purchased from Anna's Heavenly Maltese to expire, and said expiration is confirmed to have been caused by a defect in the prenatal stage." This sounds very restrictive - the whole prenatal stage bit. My guarantee from my breeder states one year from purchase and I can return her for any genetic defect that is found within that year.

I thought the zodiac section was fun...http://www.annasheavenlymaltese.com/maltese_sun_signs.html

I think she may be fine...I wonder what her definition of being a "small breeder" is?

Hope this helps!

~Elegant


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I too ran across Anna's website when I was doing my research (6 months plus), and I liked it alot. I remember putting it on a favorites list and calling her. I think the only thing I didn't like was the actual look of the dogs... but She told me it was because they are for breeding and pet dogs and she doesn't keep them looking "show ready" all the time...

She was nice though and VERY imformative about the breed

She also does DNA testing which is rare and great

Id give her chance


----------

